# John Deere Green Jigs



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

What process do you us to paint jigs John Deere Green? I powder paint in a lot of colors but have yet to get a match with John Deere Green.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Try Baby Bass Green from Pro Tec. The color swatch they show of sites that sell it do not show the correct color. Here is a pic with a dipped swatch on the lid and one of my sons tractors. Close enough for road work IMO.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I have powder paint made exclusively for John Deere. How much are you looking for?


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you us it just like the Protec or Jenns netcraft powder paints? 2oz


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes it was made for John Deere and yes it is like Pro-Tec. One other thing you have to remember, is that the formulation over the years has changed, where it used to be a lacquer has now been blended into a powder paint. There will be some shade differences, I'm telling you this is because there are variants. PM sent


----------

